# Brace yourself...



## MS1605 (Jan 6, 2016)

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## Spongy (Jan 7, 2016)

It's ok, I have cake.


----------



## UnBro (Jan 7, 2016)

I think there's more "Brace yourself for the new years resolutioners" posts than there are actual new years resolutioners.


----------



## TheExperiment (Jan 10, 2016)

everyone has to start sometime.


----------

